# Avellos: rise of the eagle Session 10



## Dumok (Aug 6, 2012)

Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 10
Report Written by Artemis Claiger:
Descent into Dyskund Caverns part 1
Spring 40-41 4097
Squad members:
Squire Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger
Initiate Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Sword Sorcerer
Initiate Valen Corvus-Dargonathian Sorcerer of the Owl Clan
Initiate Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard
Conscript Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Warrior/Mercenary
Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin
Ovate Jose: Harvester Druid
The group set up their watch rotation and decided to begin resting. Hours passed until Valen's watch, at which point the woman that the group had been holding captive, Aliuma Pola, fell over while still awake. Valen, curious of what was going on, approached her to ensure that the ropes were still snugly tied. Upon doing so, a man struck at him from seemingly nowhere.

Valen was struck by a blade and as he tried to shield himself with a spell, he was struck again. He called out to rouse the group and immediately they began to aid their hurting comrade. Artemis immediately shot out a scorching ray at the man in full plate armor, causing him to fall to the ground.

As the man fell, two giant snails appeared, crawling from where the man had supposedly come. The party engaged them, learning quickly that their large shells made using magic exceptionally challenging - not to mention that Aliuma was free and wielding a quarterstaff that the man in full plate had given her before he fell. One of the snails nearly ended the life of the Jose the druid's pet wolf, Augusto. Later, that same snail brought the druid himself to near death, leaving the man bleeding on the ground. The party resorted to physical combat, and Aristede and Artemis got killing blows on the respective creatures, as well as Artemis cutting through Aliuma yet again.

The group decided to heal their wounds, as well as stabilize their fallen druid companion. As he woke, it was obvious that he had experienced some trauma and was not handling it well at all, mentioning that he had seen his ancestors and felt an overwhelming urge to return to his natural environment of the forest. Meanwhile, Moguru stripped the fallen man of his full plate armor and a list of magical items that he carried on him while still unconscious. At one point, the girl began to rouse from her unconscious state after some healing salve was applied by Moguru, but Artemis immediately slapped her so hard in the face that she became unconscious yet again. He claimed that she deserved the strike.

Lome, who had been healing and blessing the group from his drunken stupor throughout, eventually decided to simply heal the fallen pair and bring them back to consciousness. As such, Artemis and Valen began an aggressive attempt to both intimidate and yet remain diplomatic with the pair. They learned that the man was the girl's uncle, Nanni Pola, and that he came to save his niece. Artemis jaunted about how well that had worked out and used his exceptional diplomatic skills to learn more regarding the cave complex and what was down there, as well as the role that the family played in all of this.

Eventually, Nanni admitted the use of some of the magic items as well as inquiring about what the group knew of headhunters and a man named Tien of a Thousand Heads, giving the group a small history lesson and warning them of what they were trifling with. He also confessed that they were harboring the remaining children further in the complex, leading Artemis to send a message back to Dean Bruckheimer about the situation. He immediately received a response informing the group to return to Black Rock if possible, and so they did, bringing along their two captives. Upon their return, they were told to rest, awaiting the arrival of a new adventurer to replace the loss of their druid, Jose.


----------

